# اقتراح: موسوعة صور للعاملين في مجال تصنيع المنظفات



## حلويس (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الأعضاء الأعزاء 
لدي الأقتراح التالي
و هو اثراء الملتقى بموسوعة صور للعاملين في مجال تصنيع المنظفات
مثل صور المعدات و الخلاطات و الخزانات و صور للمواد ايضا حتى يتعلم الأعضاء المزيد عن المواد و قوامها و هل هي صلبة أم سائلة بالاضافة الى صور عبوات بلاستيك و خصوصا الجديد منها و الجذاب 
و شكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اضافة صور المعدات والمواد ممكن اما الصور الشخصية فلا احبذ ذلك .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## حلويس (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لردك و اهتمامك
نعم ما قصدته هو صور يستفيد منها العاملون في مجال المنظفات و ليس صور للعاملين أنفسهم


----------



## حلويس (3 أكتوبر 2011)

هنا مثال و من هذا الملتقى المتميز:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t22803-5.html


----------



## حلويس (3 أكتوبر 2011)

و هنا:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t22803-6.html


----------



## حلويس (3 أكتوبر 2011)

و هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t280576-2.html


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي حلويس كل الاحترام والتقدير لك ولا تعليق على الصور المطروحة .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## كيميائية مغتربة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

والله يا اخي حلويس هي افضل طريقة تشوف كل شيء بيعمله الاعضاء 
لكن نصيحتي الك لا تقلد ابتكر حتى تأخذ لك مكان في السوق 
موفق


----------

